# Does the Ma environmental police offer ride alongs?



## Tdes6 (Feb 1, 2016)

Does anyone on here know if the Ma environmental police offer ride alongs? Being an epo is a career I've been interested in for a while and I'm at the point in college where I absolutely need to pick a major for next fall. I'd love to be able to go for a ride along with an epo to ask someone questions and get some first hand insight on what the job is really like. Hopefully then I'll be able to decide whether or not being an epo is something I'm definitely interested in, or if I should pursue a different career. Thanks


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Better pick marine biology for that major


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

1-800-632-8075 ask for Scott.


----------

